# New old bow - Bear First Strike XLR HELP



## SeeMont (Jan 18, 2011)

I am picking up an old Bear First Strike XLR for next to nothing to play around with. I was able to get some basic info from Bear to get me started. If you have any experience with these I have a few questions. It is set up for 28" draw and 40 to 60 lbs pull.

1. What arrows were used in 1994 (Aluminum?) ?

2. Can I build stings and cables for this out of Trophy?

3. Adjustments? 

4. Will this old of bow blow up and make me look stupid for buying it?

5. Any things I should look out for and examine?


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I can answer questions 1, 4 and 5.

1. We had both aluminum and carbon and carbon/aluminum composits in 1994

4. Don't know if it will blow up but making you look stupid for buying it would depend on how much you paid.

5. Check for worn strings and cracks in limbs, riser or anything else that can break.


----------



## SeeMont (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks jimb:

I paid $10.00 for the bow so if it if a wreck it might be on the wall for a decoration. I just am looking for a toy to play with. I will keep you informed.


----------



## SeeMont (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone else have any other information about this bow, any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bchc (Jul 8, 2012)

I bought one new many moons ago and it's been a great bow. I only shoot aluminum and it is still a tack driver. I've upgraded recently to a Matthews only because I'm getting older and at 70lbs my bear is getting challenging to draw. If your okay with not having a ton of let off you have a great bow. It's twice the size of your friends bows but practice with it and take their money. 
Good luck.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

might want to keep it just for display


----------



## emal7717 (Oct 17, 2012)

Back in 1994 I bought a First Strike XLR and put it in a bow case in the back of the closet...never used it. 4 years ago I got married, and now my wife would like to take up archery so I am in the process of setting up the First Strike for her. At the same time I purchased a Bear Kodiak (XLR Recurve Limbs) and Had it modified. The modification is as follows - Bear Magnum Hunter Hyper cams, custom Cables and correct length String. Anderson Archery near Jackson Michigan did the work...Its still awesome 268 Feet Per Second its set at 65# with 32" Easton Carbon arrows 85gr tips. If I recall the First strike was one of the first bows on the market set up for the need for speed folks...funny thing is that I mostly use recurve (Not compounds) bows, and have brought down countless deer in 40 years of hunting. My go to bows are a PSE heritage Takedown recurve 60"/60# actual - 85#@32", or a 1970 Browning 56"/45# actual - 65#@32".


----------



## shanedut (Sep 28, 2009)

In question #2 i wouldnt see why you couldnt. I had an xlr and had a string made with 450 back in the day. Why not whats to loose for $10. Like said before these were fairly fast bows for their day, but let off was maybe 65 percent if you are lucky.


----------

